# Go figure...



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

The local PetCo's latest shipment included a black plakat. Minimal blue rays on the tail. I fear castration should I bring another into my house...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes you should!! I would love a black PK even though I just got a black VT XD


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Add em to the collection and let them find out later! lol


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That sounds like a super black (SB) .... rather rare, even in my area - specially one with no irids at all.
If it is .... I say get him. LOL


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

oooo... he sounds SO pretty!!! I would LOVE to see pics ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Uhh, YES! You should know that everyone's answer would be YES!

I would love to see how he looks. Even if you decide not to get him, I would say take a lot of pictures to show us. This is a rare find and I'm surprised you haven't snatched him up yet because he might not be there tomorrow when you go...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Do it, and just pray that the aggressor settles for a good beating instead of castration.


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are the shots I took earlier. The first shows all the blue he had.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Get Him.
Enough said lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He has beautiful full color even though the caudal is a bit messy, he is still a beautiful betta!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Go for it, then buy a gun. XD

That's a fairly nice PK, especially for a petstore!


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

Other than breeders, I've not seen one like this before. My jaw dropped when I saw him, and thought it was a trick of the lighting. Even taking him to a florescent light he's black. Black-black... man oh man... This is a dilemma.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

its much easier to beg for forgiveness then ask for permission.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Badjer said:


> *buy a gun*.


What do you mean. Why? :|


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Layman said:


> The local PetCo's latest shipment included a black plakat. Minimal blue rays on the tail. I fear castration should I bring another into my house...


Because being castrated doesn't sound like much fun (although as a female, I can't really imagine). I'm only joking of course...sorry if I've offended anyone. I come from a gun-friendly household, lots of duck hunting and such. ;-)


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> What do you mean. Why? :|


So I'm not castrated!
PS. guns are not something to fear inherantly, the one that wields it improperly is the thing to fear. You only hear the gun stories where a criminal used one, and rarely hear of the lawful citizen who used it to defend others.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh i know that gun information from my parents always telling me as a younger kid. Also sorry but what does castrated?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Castrated means he'd get the fun stuff below the belt chopped off heh...

THAT FISH IS GAWGEOUS.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Um ok..ouch.

Dont think things like that should be said here...might get you in trouble.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Um ok..ouch.
> 
> Dont think things like that should be said here...might get you in trouble.


 Kiddo things like that get said here all the time. It's nice of you to worry but no one else is.


On the other hand: OP GET THAT BOY! Seriously he is too gorgeous to pass up! You know you waaaant him!

It's calling to you: "Buuuy meee! Buymebuymebuymebuyme!"


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Bettalover: Yeah..its a rather...polite? way of saying that...its pretty non-vulgar...its the implication thats vulgar. Hakuna matata! =)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:lol::lol:

hilarious thread! I hope you get the fish and 
I hope you remain un-neutered :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh yes get that Betta! It sure is an awesome one!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It might just be because of my age, but I honestly have no idea how that could relate to the topic. It's probably a saying or something of that nature. I don't understand it. I understand the meaning, but Dont understand how its funny.......Okay that sounds ignorant. Though I hope you know what I'm trying to say. I know it's a joke and dont get the punch line.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Betta Lover.... Castration is what happens to male dogs and cats when people don't want kittens and puppies... the joke is that it isn't a pleasant thing for a male to go through, so sort of a punishment? Taking away their "manly-ness" so by saying he would love to get the fish, but fears he would be castrated if he came home with it, he's just saying there would be an angry person after him if he brought home another fish. It is crude humor.

Anyways, that fish is gorgeous and, castration or not, I think you should get him!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

OHHH. Wow I really feel ignorant now. It messes up the whole Idea if you have to explain the joke. lol it is quite funny....Like "I feel like a blonde" or "Blonde Moment." I get it now and hopefully will get the others as well. Also @MandiceP- I knew WHAT the actual word was, just didn't know how it was relating. Thanks for the explanation anyway.:lol:


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I realized you knew what it meant after I typed it all out, but then was just too lazy to edit. But it's okay... We all have those "Oh Duh!" moments sometimes! Some of us more often than others *points at self* lol I don't get jokes even when they are told directly to my face. So no worries there!


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

MandiceP summed it up well. I'm married, so it was an attempt to explain the magnitude of the situation in a short way. "For sale: Baby shoes, never used"


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

HAHAHAH now THAT was funny. Oh and get that fish. I think about everybody on here would love a solid black like that. Don't let us down! lol!


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

Well... I'm not saying I bought it... But I'm also not saying I called the manger and asked him to put it in his office until I can get by there...


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

On a different note; I can't see my avatar picture in these posts. Can you guys?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Layman said:


> MandiceP summed it up well. I'm married, so it was an attempt to explain the magnitude of the situation in a short way. "For sale: Baby shoes, never used"


Yeah now I understand.

To answer your question Neither can I.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Layman said:


> On a different note; I can't see my avatar picture in these posts. Can you guys?


Nope, I can not see your avitar picture:hmm:


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww!:lol:


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Layman said:


> On a different note; I can't see my avatar picture in these posts. Can you guys?


No sir we cannot.


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

I figured it out. This forum has profile picture and avatar. Both separate.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Is that you in your avvie? Are you one of those amazing chalk people? If so, I've envied you since kindergarten. -___-


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

www.facebook.com/walkingonart


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Though the pictures aren't clear to be definite, but that guy looks like a SB ...... get him!!!


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

Ummm... I did. Pics to come.
@Badjer- I don't do anamorphic, but I can copy pretty well. If you follow the link you'll find more of what I've done, and a video of one is on YouTube under username "laymangreen".


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay!!! If that's all I had to worry about with my husband, I'd be the happiest wife ever, lol.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> Yay!!! If that's all I had to worry about with my husband, I'd be the happiest wife ever, lol.


+1

lol I am lucky enough that my Hubby lets me indulge in my betta obsession!


----------



## Layman (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=92545

Pictures are up.


----------

